# Mitsubishi Delica JB470 4x4



## davep10000 (Dec 7, 2017)

Not new to this site, but just bought a  Mitsubishi L300 Delica 4x4 JB470 motorhome - its only 4.7m long, 1.9m wide so even smaller than a VW T5 SWB.
I have had a Delica L400 for many years, and used that to overnight in some great off road places in Scotland, so needed something similar (but more comfortable) for when the snow hits the highlands.
Off out in it this weekend, as the snow is already falling - so will head deep into the forests for a night and see how it performs.
Dave.


----------



## Makzine (Dec 8, 2017)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 8, 2017)

davep10000 said:


> Not new to this site, but just bought a  Mitsubishi L300 Delica 4x4 JB470 motorhome - its only 4.7m long, 1.9m wide so even smaller than a VW T5 SWB.
> I have had a Delica L400 for many years, and used that to overnight in some great off road places in Scotland, so needed something similar (but more comfortable) for when the snow hits the highlands.
> Off out in it this weekend, as the snow is already falling - so will head deep into the forests for a night and see how it performs.
> Dave.




Have a look at my profile there is picture of my delica - i love it.


----------



## izwozral (Dec 8, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> Have a look at my profile there is picture of my delica - i love it.



I love your delicacy aswell.:angel::tongue::heart:


----------



## Old Git (Dec 8, 2017)

Hello enjoy your trip:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 9, 2017)

New van sounds great, get out and try the 4x4.


----------

